
Revisiting accounting for software development costs - timdierks
https://www.pwc.com/us/en/cfodirect/publications/point-of-view/software-development-costs-intangible-assets.html
======
timdierks
Interesting because the value of intangibles like software is a huge
distortion on accounting "book value" under GAAP: more than half of US company
spending is on building intangible assets which have zero book value on their
balance sheets. Furthermore, the distinction between buying software and SaaS
models have material accounting impact.

